# Apple user with Microsoft entourage



## mcarrsmith (Jun 21, 2005)

I have an Apple computer and I am using Microsoft Entourage to get my emails from my web based email account. The Entourage email function works fine and I get all emails, however when I log into my web based email account I cannot see any of the message that have been sent to me and taht i have viewed on Entourage. the only emails I can see are those that are new. How is it possible to keep all emails on both my web based email system and entourage?


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

In the Tools menu, click Accounts, and select the account you want to change. Click Edit, and on the Options tab, select Leave a copy of each message on the server


----------



## jvrforum (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mail Error*

Can anyone pleezze help me with this strange problem:

when trying to get into my Entourage Inbox or Sent mail - i receive a pop up window that reads -
"Could not open that feature. Mail Error"

how do i get around this or solve this issue?
many thanks!!


----------

